#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Дхаммапада в оригинале

## Ассаджи

На странице
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/dhammapada.htm
параллельно с русским переводом помещен оригинал Дхаммапады. При чтении оригинала обнаруживается более глубокий смысл, - многократное упоминание терминов джханы, нравственности, обуздания и осознанности, описания конкретных практик.

Проясняется смысл перевода "желания" как влечений (асава) и жажды (танха), и таким образом рассеивается миф об "уничтожении желаний" в буддизме.

Интересно применение возвратного местоимения "atta" (себя) в двенадцатой главе. Оно опровергает предположения о существовании концепции "атмана", или наоборот, отрицания "я" в буддизме.

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо, очень здорово!
Алексей

----------


## Aleksey

Дмитрий, пытался распечатать, но при печати почти вся диакритика пропадает, хотя на экране есть. Я в чём-то не прав?

----------


## Ассаджи

Когда я печатаю прямо из браузера, то диакритика сохраняется. В Ворде тоже все знаки сохраняются.
Попробуйте и то, и другое, и расскажите, что получается.

Вот вордовский вариант - 
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/dhp.zip

----------


## Ersh

Это могут быть проблемы принтера.

----------


## Aleksey

В ворде Дхаммапада распечаталась нормально. Попробовал на другом принтере распечатать англо-пали-русский глоссарий в html, ещё один забавный эффект - диакритика почти вся печатается нормально, но пропадают .n, .m и несколько букв рядом с ними. Что-то всё-таки с этими нтмл-кодами для пали не совсем кругло.

----------


## Ассаджи

То есть если импортировать файл в Ворд, то диакритические знаки распечатываются нормально?

А успех распечатки прямо из браузера зависит от модели принтера?

----------


## Aleksey

Я скачал Дхаммападу прямо в ворде и распечатал со шрифтом CN-Times. Тут всё нормально. Импортировать в ворд я не пробовал, можно попробовать. 
Что касается модели, получается, что на разных моделях действительно по-разному. Но может, дело не в железе, а в неведомых мне настройках. Во всяком случае, так просто не очень получается.

----------

